# UGA UT



## lbzdually (Sep 29, 2018)

Did you see Woerner decleat the UT lineman the first running play?  That was epic.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 29, 2018)

Should have been stopped on that 3rd down


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 29, 2018)

And that 3rd down was some bull too


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 29, 2018)

Eric Nauta?  That dude is an idiot.  Gary Daniels that is.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 29, 2018)

Now Fromm better start throwing the ball to Nauta more because he just saved his rear.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Sep 29, 2018)

Best fake fumble to handoff to a tight end in NCAA history.


----------



## Duff (Sep 29, 2018)

He missed the block to allow that???


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 29, 2018)

But Nauta got beat, maybe a designed play, lol


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 29, 2018)

It's Isaac Nauta you moron.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 29, 2018)

From now on his name is Gary Daniels.  He can't get anyone elses name right, why should we get his?


----------



## GoldDot40 (Sep 29, 2018)

TN will be practicing how to line up in a punt formation every day next week.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Sep 29, 2018)

Maybe t can line up rong again


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 29, 2018)

What is up with Swift?


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 29, 2018)

I hate a pass at one's feet!


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 29, 2018)

UGA'S offense needs to wake up.  I don't see UT scoring much, but I want the bench cleared by the 3rd quarter.


----------



## trad bow (Sep 29, 2018)

Holyfield up between the tackles till tenn calls uncle.


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 29, 2018)

lbzdually said:


> What is up with Swift?




Might just be me, but run Swift outside the tackles a bit more.  He has had a groin pull


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 29, 2018)

lbzdually said:


> UGA'S offense needs to wake up.  I don't see UT scoring much, but I want the bench cleared by the 3rd quarter.


I feel the O will get going, I want thr D to be consistent!


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 29, 2018)

the other thing wrong with Swift might be Cheney


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 29, 2018)

MCBUCK said:


> the other thing wrong with Swift might be Cheney


You may be on to something.   I think UGA is about to crank it up.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 29, 2018)

Why just put Fields in for one play?


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 29, 2018)

Fromm looks like he is not aware of the pass rush at all.  That's 2 so far and UT could have gotten both.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 29, 2018)

I don't think GA has the o line, or d line to compete with the better teams


----------



## K80 (Sep 29, 2018)

Fromm is working towards a reason to give Fields a shot...


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 29, 2018)

And after that last little whiff by isiah Wilson, the bourbon got opened


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 29, 2018)

BuckNasty83 said:


> I don't think GA has the o line, or d line to compete with the better teams


UGA is playing a of young guys to get experience, whenever UGA gets through the scrubs of the schedule like Tennessee, they will be better.


----------



## riprap (Sep 29, 2018)

Fields needs to play. Let him run. Fromm has great numbers because he doesn't take chances


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 29, 2018)

lbzdually said:


> UGA is playing a of young guys to get experience, whenever UGA gets through the scrubs of the schedule like Tennessee, they will be better.


Oh,  ok


----------



## trad bow (Sep 29, 2018)

Run it between tackles to make the lineman work.


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 29, 2018)

They'll still beat Tenn by 20+!


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 29, 2018)

lbzdually said:


> UGA is playing a of young guys to get experience, whenever UGA gets through the scrubs of the schedule like Tennessee, they will be better.


The only team they play this year is LSU,,,,


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 29, 2018)

Expect us to go deep this drive. Yall are playing the short game


----------



## trad bow (Sep 29, 2018)

Only because tenn has no offense.


----------



## Dutch (Sep 29, 2018)

Why are the Dawgs struggling with the dumpster fire that is Tennessee?


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 29, 2018)

How many turnovers have wr forced on 3rd down?  My God


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 29, 2018)

trad bow said:


> Only because tenn has no offense.


If we had an offense,  this would be a different game


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 29, 2018)

BuckNasty83 said:


> If we had an offense,  this would be a different game


Your not going to give UGA'S defense any credit?


----------



## trad bow (Sep 29, 2018)

That’s true bn.


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 29, 2018)

BuckNasty83 said:


> If we had an offense,  this would be a different game


Way to stay positive!


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 29, 2018)

Nauta wide open and Fromm misses him again.


----------



## trad bow (Sep 29, 2018)

TD. Fromm really needs to look for Nauta


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 29, 2018)

Umm Go Dawgs!

UT still no playing


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 29, 2018)

John Cooper said:


> Umm Go Dawgs!
> 
> UT still no playing


We're playing D. 3 forced turnovers in the first half and we didn't capitalize on any of them.


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 29, 2018)

LSU is gonna give GA a wake up call,,,,I wanna know who they paid to get such a cakewalk schedule,,,,


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 29, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> LSU is gonna give GA a wake up call,,,,I wanna know who they paid to get such a cakewalk schedule,,,,


Yeah, LSU, Auburn, USC at USC as a top 20 team, undefeated UK, and Alabama in probably in the seccg is not tough at all.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 29, 2018)

BuckNasty83 said:


> We're playing D. 3 forced turnovers in the first half and we didn't capitalize on any of them.



You starting the excuses early???


----------



## trad bow (Sep 29, 2018)

Tenn fans have a pregame excuse sheet printed out for all games.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 29, 2018)

John Cooper said:


> You starting the excuses early???


Excuses?   It's clear.  We forced 2 fumbles.  Didn't recover either.  Lead to a score/s. Had an INT, but a penalty called it back.  Resulted in a score.  We're beating ourself. Just like last week.  Though last week we did it in a freak way.  If we had an offense,  this is a different game.  Offense is 3 and out,  3 and out, 3 and out.  If we could put a drive together,  yall wouldn't have had the ball enough to score the 17 points you have.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 29, 2018)

He found Nauta!!!!


----------



## FootLongDawg (Sep 29, 2018)

Please throw the ball to Micole every series


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 29, 2018)

Umm no offense, no real defense......


Yep time for the excuses from lil bucky


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 29, 2018)

John Cooper said:


> Umm no offense, no real defense......
> 
> 
> Yep time for the excuses from lil bucky


It shouldn't even be this close. Yall may lose 2 this year


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 29, 2018)

Oops yep vowels D is back.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 29, 2018)

BuckNasty83 said:


> It shouldn't even be this close. Yall may lose 2 this year




Your are right ...... but we still aren't the dumpster fire the vowels are


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 29, 2018)

FootLongDawg said:


> Please throw the ball to Micole every series


Chaney is setting up a long throw to Hardman because they are starting to jump that route.  I think we see a 50 yard plus TD here soon.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Sep 29, 2018)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Excuses? It's clear.  We forced 2 fumbles.  Didn't recover either.  Lead to a score/s. Had an INT, but a penalty called it back.  Resulted in a score.  We're beating ourself. Just like last week.  Though last week we did it in a freak way.  If we had an offense,  this is a different game.  Offense is 3 and out,  3 and out, 3 and out.  If we could put a drive together,  yall wouldn't have had the ball enough to score the 17 points you have.


If is a big bad word


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 29, 2018)

Ole sure foot double clutches one through


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 29, 2018)

Pruitt would rather press, but we have these young CBs they are have having to give cushion so they don't get burned.  So yall are killing us underneath.  Mor experienced players would be able to press and jump those cheesy little comeback routes and,  the HB wheel/screens that's been killing us


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 29, 2018)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Pruitt would rather press, but we have these young CBs they are have having to give cushion so they don't get burned.  So yall are killing us underneath.  Mor experienced players would be able to press and jump those cheesy little comeback routes and,  the HB wheel/screens that's been killing us


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 29, 2018)

Looks like ***** Jones is still calling plays on offense.  Helton is ticking me off


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 29, 2018)

How long before the vawls start with alligator tears?


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 29, 2018)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Looks like ***** Jones is still calling plays on offense.  Helton is ticking me off




Looks more like a fulmer/Pruitt


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 29, 2018)

Shut up Fairy Daniels, clean hit by LeCounte.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 29, 2018)

MCBUCK said:


> How long before the vawls start with alligator tears?




Go back and read lil bucky's post they already have.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 29, 2018)

UGA defense is starting to swarm.  TD Vols!  I wanted a shut out.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 29, 2018)

Yalls d line is a joke.  ETSU pressured us more lol


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 29, 2018)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Yalls d line is a joke.  ETSU pressured us more lol




Lol.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 29, 2018)

We have time to pass, we need to take advantage of it.  We're calling plays like we don't have time.  Helton needs to adjust


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 29, 2018)

BuckNasty83 said:


> We have time to pass, we need to take advantage of it.  We're calling plays like we don't have time.  Helton needs to adjust


Lol


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 29, 2018)

John Cooper said:


> Go back and read lil bucky's post they already have.


Nah. It's just frustrating man


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 29, 2018)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Yalls d line is a joke.  ETSU pressured us more lol


24-7


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 29, 2018)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Nah. It's just frustrating man



Lol


----------



## Throwback (Sep 29, 2018)

Tennessee should have thrown the bomb early. They would be winning if they had


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 29, 2018)

UT is selling out on the run.  Fromm needs to pick them apart.  Fromm again not getting it out quick.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 29, 2018)

Sherry Daniels is a joke


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 29, 2018)

Throwback said:


> Tennessee should have thrown the bomb early. They would be winning if they had


We need to do it here.  I feel like we're about to die an int though


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 29, 2018)

The offense has looked out of sorts all game, especially run blocking and on long passes.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 29, 2018)

John Cooper said:


> Sherry Daniels is a joke


Dang you that was my next name for him.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 29, 2018)

John Cooper said:


> Sherry Daniels is a joke


Yeah, he said we lost 4 of the last 5. We had a2 win streak 2 years ago lol


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 29, 2018)

lbzdually said:


> The offense has looked out of sorts all game, especially run blocking and on long passes.


We're putting pressure on Fromm. That's what I'm saying.  Yall are going to have trouble against better teams.  We haven't been able to pressure anyone and haven't been able to keep JG off his back.  Yall are making us look improved.  I'll take it


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 29, 2018)

lbzdually said:


> Dang you that was my next name for him.




You could call him cherry.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 29, 2018)

BuckNasty83 said:


> We're putting pressure on Fromm. That's what I'm saying.  Yall are going to have trouble against better teams.  We haven't been able to pressure anyone and haven't been able to keep JG off his back.  Yall are making us look improved.  I'll take it



Lol


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 29, 2018)

Down 18 and we're still trying to establish the freaking run going into the 4th?


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 29, 2018)

UT is playing harder right now.  No matter what happens they have not quit.  This may be a turning point in their year.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 29, 2018)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Down 18 and we're still trying to establish the freaking run going into the 4th?



Fulmer


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 29, 2018)

We look like hot garbage right now. If we do not improve we we’ll lose to LSU, Ky and AU.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 29, 2018)

We’re playing like all we have to do is show up and we win. This mentality is gonna hurt us down the road.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 29, 2018)

toolmkr20 said:


> We’re playing like all we have to do is show up and we win. This mentality is gonna hurt us down the road.


Happens to teams every week.  I just wished we could have taken advantage of it earlier


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 29, 2018)

Yall get 14 more.  I think d is about to be gassed out


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 29, 2018)

I hope we don't get Harry Spaniel for any more games.  I'm pretty sure he called Fromm Jack earlier.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 29, 2018)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Happens to teams every week.  I just wished we could have taken advantage of it earlier




You mean at all!


----------



## trad bow (Sep 29, 2018)

Coach done used all his timeouts. Seems everyone’s out of sync.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 29, 2018)

I don't get why we have not seen more Fields.  He moved the Dawgs well each time he has been in.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 29, 2018)

Fromm is holding on to ball too long. Last year he was letting it rip and he was accurate. I think it’s time to stick in Fields and leave him in there for a while to see how he does. Also Chaney’s play calling sucks as well.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 29, 2018)

lbzdually said:


> I don't get why we have not seen more Fields.  He moved the Dawgs well each time he has been in.


Still kind of critical.  He's a freshman.  You don't put the ball in a freshmans hands at critical times


----------



## trad bow (Sep 29, 2018)

Need to put him in. Just for a change of pace. Anyone we can put in for Chaney for a change of pace?


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 29, 2018)

We relied on a freshman last year just saying.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 29, 2018)

We are not a top 5 team right now in my opinion.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 29, 2018)

TD 10rc. Scores getting close. We better wake up!!!!!


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 29, 2018)

Lets see how poor we can play


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 29, 2018)

That was easy.  I hope UGA drops 10 spots even if they win.   UGA has far better talent than UT and they are getting out played out coached.  This should be 41-0 now.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 29, 2018)

The O-lineman for 10rc held Walker by the face mask on that TD run.


----------



## Dutch (Sep 29, 2018)

Georgia actually makes Tennessee look good.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 29, 2018)

Lol see that freshman mistake


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 29, 2018)

toolmkr20 said:


> The O-lineman for 10rc held Walker by the face mask on that TD run.


Ah, ya'l got away with holding Tuttle and  targeting


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 29, 2018)

Whatever you say BN whatever you say.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 29, 2018)

Again


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 29, 2018)

That was targeting


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 29, 2018)

Now that was targeting.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 29, 2018)

toolmkr20 said:


> Whatever you say BN whatever you say.


Dude it was on replay and the announcers called it too


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 29, 2018)

Leading with the crown of the helmet.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 29, 2018)

Gary the Moron called it that. It doesn’t make it true.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 29, 2018)

What Spaniels, you're not going to play it over and over hoping the refs will buzz it and give targeting. N


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 29, 2018)

TD Dawgs!!!!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 29, 2018)

What a run by Swift. Been waiting on that all season from him.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Sep 29, 2018)

We should be beating the Hillbillies 50-0


----------



## GoldDot40 (Sep 29, 2018)

See...even the officials can't keep up with Swift


----------



## trad bow (Sep 29, 2018)

Should have been running it up their mouth the whole game. Chaney is clueless


----------



## GoldDot40 (Sep 29, 2018)

That's what it's like to run through a running wood chipper


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 29, 2018)

I hate to compare Fields to him, but he has the same body lean as Cam Newton.  It looks like he is down with about a yard to go, but he just streches out and gets that extra yard.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 29, 2018)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Excuses?   It's clear.  We forced 2 fumbles.  Didn't recover either.  Lead to a score/s. Had an INT, but a penalty called it back.  Resulted in a score.  We're beating ourself. Just like last week.  Though last week we did it in a freak way.  If we had an offense,  this is a different game.  Offense is 3 and out,  3 and out, 3 and out.  If we could put a drive together,  yall wouldn't have had the ball enough to score the 17 points you have.



That interception would not been thrown if the QB had not known it was a free play


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 29, 2018)

10 consecutive SEC losses!!!!!!!!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 29, 2018)

trad bow said:


> Should have been running it up their mouth the whole game. Chaney is clueless


Lol Chaney is a pretty good oc


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 29, 2018)

John Cooper said:


> 10 consecutive SEC losses!!!!!!!!


Might be 15


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 29, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> That interception would not been thrown if the QB had not known it was a free play


Someone had to say it


----------



## trad bow (Sep 29, 2018)

Chaney is a tenn reject. We should be embarrassed.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 29, 2018)

If you were looking for a moral victory Bucknasty this is it! Go Dawgs!!!!! Boom even on a sloppy bad day we still beat the volsux!!


----------



## Coenen (Sep 29, 2018)

UT fans should look on the bright side, at least they covered the spread.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 29, 2018)

Tennessee is a really bad team.   I know that the dogs are a good team.   after last weekend and this game I would be concerned about LSU and Auburn


----------



## trad bow (Sep 29, 2018)

A lot of tightening up needs to be done on both sides of the ball.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 29, 2018)

the barn and lsu would crush mizzou or tenn. hence the concern. just trying to keep elfiiiiiii out ot the food ploys?


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 29, 2018)

LSU and the Barn beat the Dawgs. UF might to. Go Dawgs keep chopping!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 29, 2018)

trad bow said:


> Chaney is a tenn reject. We should be embarrassed.


And he broke some Manning records with Tyler Bray.  Had a good offense,  no defense when he was here


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 29, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> If you were looking for a moral victory Bucknasty this is it! Go Dawgs!!!!! Boom even on a sloppy bad day we still beat the volsux!!


That's all this was.  Glad that we're improving on defense at least.  Offense,  we play scared.  JG is better than avg. And we have 2 great WRs in Jennings and Callaway, yet we don't use them


----------



## joepuppy (Sep 29, 2018)

The good: 
1. It wasn't a shutout like last year.
2. Considering UGA is the #2 team now, I feel like we did better than I expected (see #1).
3. We are improving a little each week.
4. There wasn't really anything else good.

The Bad:
1. Another SEC loss.
2. We are a terrible team on both sides of the ball.
3. It ain't much brighter in the near future.
4. That's all I have to say about that.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 29, 2018)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Someone had to say it



Even the announcers called it.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 29, 2018)

I would give Georgia a C+ today. I said it a week ago, we are not the #2 team in the country. Our DL is a D- at best. The LB's covered up that weakness last year with their speed, but they are in the NFL now, and no one has really stepped up replacing them. I would Give UT a B+, they ran well against us, and their QB burned us on a couple of plays. We played at different times, 12 to 15 freshmen as we did last week, so this team has a tremendous upside, but not this year.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Sep 29, 2018)

Always feels good to beat Tennessee.  UT hung around longer than I expected them to.    I got a little concerned when they pulled within two scores and had momentum.  Credit to them for hanging tough so long. 

UGA was clearly the better team, but we did not play all that well at times.  I'm pretty nervous about LSU and AU.  Starting to get a little nervous about UF and UK too.  We have to clean up some of this sloppiness before we get punched in the mouth by a decent ball team.  At least we didn't perform the celebratory "ball drop before the goal line" maneuver this week.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 29, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> I would give Georgia a C+ today. I said it a week ago, we are not the #2 team in the country. Our DL is a D- at best. The LB's covered up that weakness last year with their speed, but they are in the NFL now, and no one has really stepped up replacing them. I would Give UT a B+, they ran well against us, and their QB burned us on a couple of plays. We played at different times, 12 to 15 freshmen as we did last week, so this team has a tremendous upside, but not this year.


Fair enough.  O line needs to improve too. 4 turnovers should be an emphasis this week. I hope Auburn pulls an Auburn against us next week and we play like we have nothing to lose.  Cause we don't


----------



## DAWG1419 (Sep 29, 2018)

hayseed_theology said:


> Always feels good to beat Tennessee.  UT hung around longer than I expected them to.    I got a little concerned when they pulled within two scores and had momentum.  Credit to them for hanging tough so long.
> 
> UGA was clearly the better team, but we did not play all that well at times.  I'm pretty nervous about LSU and AU.  Starting to get a little nervous about UF and UK too.  We have to clean up some of this sloppiness before we get punched in the mouth by a decent ball team.  At least we didn't perform the celebratory "ball drop before the goal line" maneuver this week.


Kirbys solution don’t throw the receivers the ball


----------



## TinKnocker (Sep 29, 2018)

lbzdually said:


> Eric Nauta?  That dude is an idiot.  Gary Daniels that is.


Daniels is insufferable. Second only to the chick who’s been calling the noon games. ??‍


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 29, 2018)

Beth Mowins


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 29, 2018)

We never really went to a "throwing it down field" game. Why did we waste a scholarship on Robertson, if we gonna let him run one play every other game. It looked to me like We were playing not to lose from the first play. Open it up, we got a great stable of receivers. I think we just run Holyfield up the middle again.


----------



## TinKnocker (Sep 29, 2018)

I see Buck is still delusional. GA all but dominated that game. 400 yards of offense to 200. GA played sloppy, but Tennessee was NEVER in this game.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 29, 2018)

hayseed_theology said:


> Always feels good to beat Tennessee.  UT hung around longer than I expected them to.    I got a little concerned when they pulled within two scores and had momentum.  Credit to them for hanging tough so long.
> 
> UGA was clearly the better team, but we did not play all that well at times.  I'm pretty nervous about LSU and AU.  Starting to get a little nervous about UF and UK too.  We have to clean up some of this sloppiness before we get punched in the mouth by a decent ball team.  At least we didn't perform the celebratory "ball drop before the goal line" maneuver this week.



We better get ready for Vandy.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 29, 2018)

TinKnocker said:


> I see Buck is still delusional. GA all but dominated that game. 400 yards of offense to 200. GA played sloppy, but Tennessee was NEVER in this game.


 
Tim we should never let a team like UT get within 12 points of us in the second half.


----------



## TinKnocker (Sep 29, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Tim we should never let a team like UT get within 12 points of us in the second half.


I don’t disagree. But to read Buckys posts you’d think TN was on the verge of reeling us in and pulling the upset. 

Never

Even

Close


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 30, 2018)

Bucks new name is 


seven of nine


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 30, 2018)

UT was never in the game Tim, you are right. But we should have put them out of their misery a lot earlier. They wont be in many games this year, and will most likely be last in the East. I look at their schedule and dont see an SEC win on there. But right now I can see two or three losses on ours.


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 30, 2018)

We played sloppy and that was the only reason it stayed close.  However, when we needed it, the boys stepped and up shoved the ball down their throat!  Other than a few flashes, the defense dominated Tennessee.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 30, 2018)

Yep it’s was sloppy and in all honesty the game was never In doubt. If you guys want to worry we got LSU, UF, and Ky coming up.


----------



## 1982ace (Sep 30, 2018)

We definitely have to figure some things out before we play LSU in 2 weeks . I’m thinking someone is going to let the air out of Kentucky’s sails before we play them. I’m thinking just one loss for us this year will knock us out of the playoffs


----------



## Throwback (Sep 30, 2018)

TinKnocker said:


> Daniels is insufferable. Second only to the chick who’s been calling the noon games. ??‍




and its bad because I really enjoy Brad Nessler as a play by play announcer so I have to put up with gary

beth mowins isn't bad to look at though


----------



## mark-7mag (Sep 30, 2018)

I think GA plays to the opposition’s level. I haven’t seen this many weapons on offense from a GA team in a long time. I think they are still “experimenting “ on offense to see when to play who. We’re undefeated and I know we’ve played a little sloppy at times but in reality we haven’t come close to losing


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 30, 2018)

1982ace said:


> We definitely have to figure some things out before we play LSU in 2 weeks . I’m thinking someone is going to let the air out of Kentucky’s sails before we play them. I’m thinking just one loss for us this year will knock us out of the playoffs


yep. cant get in with 2 losses after bama beats you in seccg


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 30, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> yep. cant get in with 2 losses after bama beats you in seccg



No worries, We’ll have two losses by the time we meet Bama if we make it to the SECCG so the loss won’t sting to bad...


----------



## Unicoidawg (Sep 30, 2018)

Boys I love my Dawgs as much as anyone there is, but if they don't start playing better they will lose 2-3 games before the end of the year. I could have sworn I was watching a Richt team yesterday. No the game was never in question, but they haven't played a complete game yet. Oh yeah.... it was hot as can be again yesterday. Thank GOD next week is a night game.


----------



## across the river (Sep 30, 2018)

Unicoidawg said:


> Boys I love my Dawgs as much as anyone there is, but if they don't start playing better they will lose 2-3 games before the end of the year. I could have sworn I was watching a Richt team yesterday. No the game was never in question, but they haven't played a complete game yet. Oh yeah.... it was hot as can be again yesterday. Thank GOD next week is a night game.




Outside of LSU who do hey even have a shot of loosing to, and I don't think LSU is that good. Solid, but not spectacular.   Auburn struggled with Southern Miss.  Vanderbilt struggled with the ever powerful Tenn. State.  Tech is terrible.  UK has had there best team in a while, but they barely beat Carolina, and the D-line was dead tired in the second half of that game. They don't have the depth to compete with UGA.  Georgia has the luxury of depth, which most everyone else the play doesn't have.  They may not come out and blow anyone out of the water in the first five minutes, but they can just keep pounding and pounding and pounding some more, and there aren't many teams out there that can take it for a full game.   Now the SEC championship game will be a different story, but I really don't see any issue with them getting there.


----------



## nickel back (Oct 1, 2018)

just something I read that says a lot

 (Bulldogs’ roster consists of 68.2 percent freshmen and sophomores)


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 1, 2018)

across the river said:


> Outside of LSU who do hey even have a shot of loosing to, and I don't think LSU is that good. Solid, but not spectacular.   Auburn struggled with Southern Miss.  Vanderbilt struggled with the ever powerful Tenn. State.  Tech is terrible.  UK has had there best team in a while, but they barely beat Carolina, and the D-line was dead tired in the second half of that game. They don't have the depth to compete with UGA.  Georgia has the luxury of depth, which most everyone else the play doesn't have.  They may not come out and blow anyone out of the water in the first five minutes, but they can just keep pounding and pounding and pounding some more, and there aren't many teams out there that can take it for a full game.   Now the SEC championship game will be a different story, but I really don't see any issue with them getting there.


LSU is solid.  Vandy also hung with ND, but ND is ALWAYS overrated.  Still,  Vandy shouldn't be able to keep it that close. So  Vandy is capable competing. Auburn is always up and down.  Hopefully we catch them slipping too. This team needs a boost of morale.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 1, 2018)

across the river said:


> Outside of LSU who do hey even have a shot of loosing to, and I don't think LSU is that good. Solid, but not spectacular.   Auburn struggled with Southern Miss.  Vanderbilt struggled with the ever powerful Tenn. State.  Tech is terrible.  UK has had there best team in a while, but they barely beat Carolina, and the D-line was dead tired in the second half of that game. They don't have the depth to compete with UGA.  Georgia has the luxury of depth, which most everyone else the play doesn't have.  They may not come out and blow anyone out of the water in the first five minutes, but they can just keep pounding and pounding and pounding some more, and there aren't many teams out there that can take it for a full game.   Now the SEC championship game will be a different story, but I really don't see any issue with them getting there.




I remember last year when y'all had your three stem winders you were supposed to roll over auburn too


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 1, 2018)

Throwback said:


> I remember last year when y'all had your three stem winders you were supposed to roll over auburn too



We rolled over Auburn when it counted..


----------



## Throwback (Oct 1, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> We rolled over Auburn when it counted..




good to know when the dawgs lost it doesn't count.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 1, 2018)

Throwback said:


> good to know when the dawgs lost it doesn't count.



Oh it counted.. Just not as bad as the loss you guys had against us.. We lost to you guys and got in the playoffs. You lost to us and got UCF, and lost.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 1, 2018)

BuckNasty83 said:


> This team needs a boost of morale.




Good luck with that... The Voltards are in it deep with no chance at a win in the coming weeks..


----------



## elfiii (Oct 1, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> Yep it’s was sloppy and in all honesty the game was never In doubt. If you guys want to worry we got LSU, UF, and Ky coming up.



You buhgot the Barn. Yes, we are winning but our team does not engender confidence about the future. We are still making way too many mental mistakes at the worst possible times. We are not showing much in the way of week to week improvement.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 1, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Oh it counted.. Just not as bad as the loss you guys had against us.. We lost to you guys and got in the playoffs. You lost to us and got UCF, and lost.



we let ya'll win the SECCG cause we felt sorry for ya'll


----------



## elfiii (Oct 1, 2018)

Throwback said:


> we let ya'll win the SECCG cause we felt sorry for ya'll



That was a big mistake, huh?


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 1, 2018)

Throwback said:


> beth mowins isn't bad to look at though



Dude. I mean. Dude


----------



## Throwback (Oct 1, 2018)

MCBUCK said:


> Dude. I mean. Dude




you would rather look at gary danielson?


----------



## DAWG1419 (Oct 1, 2018)

BuckNasty83 said:


> LSU is solid.  Vandy also hung with ND, but ND is ALWAYS overrated.  Still,  Vandy shouldn't be able to keep it that close. So  Vandy is capable competing. Auburn is always up and down.*  Hopefully we catch them slipping too. *This team needs a boost of morale.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 1, 2018)

reckon Jessica Mendoza could call a football game?


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 1, 2018)

nickel back said:


> just something I read that says a lot
> 
> (Bulldogs’ roster consists of 68.2 percent freshmen and sophomores)



At times you cam tell it. This group is nowhere near what they will be with a year behind them.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 1, 2018)

Throwback said:


> we let ya'll win the SECCG cause we felt sorry for ya'll



If that is the way you look at things..

Wouldn't it make more sense for Kirby to let you guys win the regular season game since it had zero impact on our trip to the SECCG? And by doing so it would cement a new contract extension for Gus? And this would help keep Gus at Auburn so Kirby could stomp him year after year? 

Didn't Gus get a contract extension for 7 more years??


----------



## Throwback (Oct 1, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> If that is the way you look at things..
> 
> Wouldn't it make more sense for Kirby to let you guys win the regular season game since it had zero impact on our trip to the SECCG? And by doing so it would cement a new contract extension for Gus? And this would help keep Gus at Auburn so Kirby could stomp him year after year?
> 
> Didn't Gus get a contract extension for 7 more years??




We had to beat y'all so you would Realize you were beatable so you could beat okler-homer and go to NC


----------



## Throwback (Oct 1, 2018)

Them we lost to UCF to show the world they belonged in the NC


----------



## Unicoidawg (Oct 1, 2018)

Throwback.... your drunk go sit down. Lol. 

ACR LSU, awwbarn, Kentucky and floriduh will all be games that they better bring their A game.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 1, 2018)

Unicoidawg said:


> Throwback.... your drunk go sit down. Lol.



He's always drunk, but he's OUR Barner!


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 1, 2018)

Just keep choppin wood Dawgs


----------



## TinKnocker (Oct 1, 2018)

nickel back said:


> just something I read that says a lot
> 
> (Bulldogs’ roster consists of 68.2 percent freshmen and sophomores)


And I think this is a LOT of why Kirby rotates so many guys in. I don’t think this is the “year” because they definitely are young (and the penalties and sloppy play show it). But the next few will be fun.


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 2, 2018)

TinKnocker said:


> And I think this is a LOT of why Kirby rotates so many guys in. I don’t think this is the “year” because they definitely are young (and the penalties and sloppy play show it). But the next few will be fun.



Playing time for young players is what leads to reloading and rebuilding.


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 2, 2018)

68% of our team are Freshman and Sophomores.


----------



## across the river (Oct 2, 2018)

Throwback said:


> I remember last year when y'all had your three stem winders you were supposed to roll over auburn too



I didn't say that.   Auburn was at home last year and you had a much better running game than you have this year.  I'm not saying they won't get better this year either, but look at Auburns rushing stats the first for games this year verses last.   There is a huge difference. Then tell me you think they have a good shot at beating Georgia at home.    They may, but it is all about percentages.   The post I responded to was someone saying Georgia needed to get it together or they would loose two or three games.    I don't think the odds say that will happen.   I'm not saying they will win the national championship, but when they are playing "subpar" ball as these guys are saying, and are still beating everyone you have played handedly, you have some leeway there with most of the teams you play.  Look at the percentages.  Auburn is being given an 18% chance to beat Georgia and a 11% to beat Bama.  One team is being given a better than 25% chance to beat Georgia, and that is LSU.   The oddsmakers usually aren't that far off to say they loose two to three games this year. LSU is the only team with a better than 12% chance to beat Alabama, and it is only ~20%.  Put your money where you want to.


----------

